# Trophy Boats?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

We are looking for a bigger boat. Something in the 18-20ft range and around 10K or less. I see a lot of Trophy's in that range. What's the skinny on them? I know they are made by Bayliner, and that Bayliner's lake boats are crap. Are the Trophy branded ones any better? 

I see that many of them have Force outboards and those are immediate deal killers for me... Most of the rest have Merc's, and a few have Yamaha's.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would stay away just Google reviews on them


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an 1991 trophy Picked it up pretty
Cheap years ago and it did come with force 
Motors. Once I got rid of the motors And
Repowered it's been a good boat


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

They have evolved over the years....

As you noted....Crappy motors, but the cheap hardware really was bad. Hardware replacement can get REAL expensive.

They got better hardware over the years.. Never looked real close, but I bet the wiring is crap.

Still a entry level boat.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Later model Trophy's made huge improvements to the design and hardware to the boat. Dollar for dollar, it's a good choice as an entry level boat, I would however, go over the motor with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Bought a new Trophy 2006 in 94. Used it for 10 years, 4 in Alaska. Had a Force 150, which blew the powerhead after 18 months. Bayliner replaced it for free, even though it was out of warranty. Never had to replace any hardware. Good value for the money. Re-powered, would be a good choice for an economical boat.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I ended up with an old 94 Trophy with a Merc. I read all the reviews. I know it's certainly not the best hull made. It's not perfect. They could have done a lot of things better. But it does have it's good points and it doesn't leak. It does what I need it to do. I've spent a few dollars and my own labor improving some things. But bottom line for me is that _the boat spends the majority of it's time sitting on the trailer in the back yard_ - so I couldn't see spending more. Re-sale value is certainly not always the best and if you are looking at a 10+ year old Trophy you should expect to pay less than a similar "better" brand hull. It ended up being a cost/benefit decision for me. I do not have a bottomless pocket-book & I do have other things I want to spend money on after all. I love boating and fishing, but it's not the only thing I do.

But each to his own. If getting a higher quality hull is important to someone, then that's what they should do. Like most things in life, you generally get what you pay for. 

(btw - if you are looking at an older low-dollar boat/motor, take a hard look at the trailer as well when figuring out how much it's really worth & how much it's gonna cost you to get the rig in the shape you want it to be in)


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

OK cool. Thanks guys. I'll take good care to take note of the hardware on any that I look at. I guess anything that I look at in that price range is either going to be old, or entry level. I'd rather have entry level than old. Many of the older boats that I have looked at have had soaked foam and soft floors. NOT looking for a project. The past two boats that I have owned were project boats and my wife said NO MORE! Get a better boat. And a bigger boat. We are tired of getting the crap beat out of us in 16 and 17ft boats. But my truck will only pull up to about 20ft. So we are in a narrow band of possibilities. 18-20ft and less than 10-12K. I'd really rather be in the 5-6K range. I dont really want a boat payment.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

It really comes down to do. Your children s and passengers safety and that my friend is hard to put a price on.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

chad403 said:


> It really comes down to do. Your children s and passengers safety and that my friend is hard to put a price on.


Really???

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> It really comes down to do. Your children s and passengers safety and that my friend is hard to put a price on.


I dont have any children... But by what you are saying, since I am not wealthy, I should not fish? Or just not from a boat?

At what level of price should a boat be deemed "safe" to be on the water?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I dont have any children... But by what you are saying, since I am not wealthy, I should not fish? Or just not from a boat?
> 
> At what level of price should a boat be deemed "safe" to be on the water?


Just keep looking. You'll find the right boat for you but it might take a while. Everyone has an opinion but its your money and your time off. Good luck.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I dont have any children... But by what you are saying, since I am not wealthy, I should not fish? Or just not from a boat?
> 
> At what level of price should a boat be deemed "safe" to be on the water?



That's not what he is saying........It was a general statement.

Take it as that... You can have a very safe boat....but put it in a unsafe condition and you can have real problems....But you already knew that. 

IE: Small boat and storm blows Big seas.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> We are looking for a bigger boat. Something in the 18-20ft range and around 10K or less. I see a lot of Trophy's in that range. What's the skinny on them? I know they are made by Bayliner, and that Bayliner's lake boats are crap. Are the Trophy branded ones any better?
> 
> I see that many of them have Force outboards and those are immediate deal killers for me... Most of the rest have Merc's, and a few have Yamaha's.


 

Bobby, Reread the op's post. The "General Statement" you mention, offered no Value what so ever to the info he was looking for. 

 I looked at a Trophy when I was looking at Walk around's. Am I a POS that hates my Family and Friends???


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ran a little 19' 1996 Trophy WA for years. I was the second owner and the previous owner bought it new. He took very good care of it and so did I. Had a little 120 Force motor that everyone dogs on too. But while my friends and their new Yamaha motors were in the shop, I was out on the water with my cheap trophy and "crappy" force motor that was loud and smoked. The thing is, those force motors are very simple and parts are cheap and plentiful. I had my fair share of things to do to it. But most things were simple and cheap to fix on my own. 

Now the boat had some issues once it showed it's age too. The cap started to come separated from the hull on one trip. But took the rub rail off, and got some new rivets in it and it was good to go. The fit and finish on them are not the greatest. But they will get you on the water just fine. Check them over and take care of it and it will take care of you.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Had a little 120 Force motor that everyone dogs on too. But while my friends and their new Yamaha motors were in the shop, I was out on the water with my cheap trophy and "crappy" force motor that was loud and smoked. The thing is, those force motors are very simple and parts are cheap and plentiful. I had my fair share of things to do to it. But most things were simple and cheap to fix on my own.


I understand. Did not mean to insult Force motors. I run old "crappy" Johnsons and Evinrudes. Like you said. CHEAP and easy to fix. It was my understanding that Force parts were extremely hard to find... That is why I was not interested in one.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I understand. Did not mean to insult Force motors. I run old "crappy" Johnsons and Evinrudes. Like you said. CHEAP and easy to fix. It was my understanding that Force parts were extremely hard to find... That is why I was not interested in one.


Nope parts are very easy to come by. Mercury took them over at some point and most of the parts are the same as a lot of Mercury models.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I have to hop in on this one, trophy boat, some are ok, before we smash them too bad, I am a sucker for a project. I looked at a nice pathfinder bay boat, it was nice except for 1 thing, the bow was breaking off. Had large cracks all the way to the cap where the hull turned started to straighten out on each side. I had a wellcraft that was less than 10 yrs old that was pretty bad. Saw a Mako that the stringer separated from the hull & water had beat a hole the size of a football in the hull. Just check for cracks all over the hull, soft floors & transom. Expect some type of electrical issue, light not working, bilge pump,,etc. Plenty of boats for sale, I drove 575 miles 1 way to get my current boat,,,


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

The Trophy line was Bayliners entry into the saltwater market after Brunswick bought out Bayliner/Force ( Force had been created when Bayliner bought out Chrysler Outboard). The center console Trophy's were actually made by the old VIP boat company in Vivian, Louisiana. They were actually a mid level boat with a great hull design. The Force motors were thirsty,, ( not loop charged), smoky, cold natured, but very reliable !


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry if I was insulting. I guess my statement should have read. I would purchase a boat of much better qaulity that has proven the test of time and do a possible repower. Boston whaler, Grady white, Scout, edgewater, hydrasport, pursuit, etc.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Sorry if I was insulting. I guess my statement should have read. I would purchase a boat of much better qaulity that has proven the test of time and do a possible repower. Boston whaler, Grady white, Scout, edgewater, hydrasport, pursuit, etc.


Boston Whaler and Edgewater? Even with the horrendous water intrusion problems? My buddy has an Edgewater that is full of water right now... It is pretty much what convinced me to not buy a fiberglass boat. Not in the market any more. I just cant find a boat worth having in my price range...

Back to Surf Fishing...


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

I picked up a 1996 Trophy 1903 CC/ Mercury 115 Offshore, out of a backyard that had been trailered for about 15 months. I had to do some re-wiring to the Bilge Pumps and lights, so the wiring appears to be less than desirable. The Hull design is very good and handles rough water well. The Mercury has ran great. I would buy one of these boats anytime if the price is within budget. I have owned several boats other than this and have a 23' offshore with twin Suzuki's now, and they will all cost you money. 
Alot of these opinions about Trophy boats are rumors from people that have never been owners. I see those considered to be the best in the shop, in storage and costing money to the owner on a regular basis. 
Inspect the boat before buying and have a good idea what you are purchasing, then you can make an educating decision regardless of who made the boat. Hope this helps.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

O stupid me edgewater and whaler are crap too.......


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

chad403 said:


> O stupid me edgewater and whaler are crap too.......


I just found it odd that you criticized Trophy as being an inferior boat, but did not cite any particular reason that you felt this way, yet you would buy a Boston Whaler or an Edgewater that have widely documented problems with water intrusion into the foam. I would say that a boat that is at or over it's weight limit before you even put any people on it is an inferior boat. Great when new, but not so much when 10 years have gone by.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a moot point anyway... I'm out of the boat market.

I'm gonna sell both of the ones that I have now and just but an old aluminum boat.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok.......


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Force is junk!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

for a cheap no frills motor, I'd look into a Tohatsu or Nissan. Never owned one, but wouldn't think twice as long as its not saltwater abused and in decent shape.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> I'm gonna sell both of the ones that I have now and just but an old aluminum boat.



I love my old 1972 Lowe Line aluminum boat. Yes it rides rough in chop, but after hundreds if not thousands of trips it stays dry inside. Yes its riveted. And it has an Evinrude. I also ran a Tohatsu for several years.


----------

